# Hi from idaho



## nicoleg (Nov 14, 2003)

*hey!*

Hi Claire, are you getting out on the NF of the Payette out there? I was out there a couple of summers ago, but not for that run! But I loved the staircase, carbarton (bald eagles!), lowmans (cool hot springs and such beautiful water). 

This is Nicole, I don't know if you remember me, but I am Nick Wigston's [new] wife who hanging around for a creeking safety class Nick taught (Dave Frank put it together). 

This new all girls forum is great, i feel so safe here


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Good to hear from you Nicole, you guys should take a trip out here next year so we can do some boating. I've gotten on parts of the NF but have lots of learning of lines and sweettalking to that river left to do! If it only wasn't so damned shallow! Say hello to Nick!


----------

